# Old or New



## kingybob (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm always interested in others views and as such wondered what your views and comments were on my current ponder. Having out grown my 500 d some time ago and already started investing in L glass I'm weighing up the pros and cons against the purchase of a second hand 1ds mk3 or waiting for the 5d mk3. Lots to
Think about and keep me changing my mind back and forth, any different views would be much appreciated... Regards M..


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 5, 2012)

What do you shoot?


----------



## kingybob (Jan 6, 2012)

Mainly out door scenery, wild life and motor sport when I get the chance..


----------



## davisphotos (Jan 11, 2012)

For wild life and motorsports, I would think you would like the AF of the 1D, or maybe the AF and extra telephoto reach of the 7D, but not knowing what the specs of the 5D3 are going to be, it's hard to say.


----------



## kingybob (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree about the 5d mk3 unknown and have decided to wait until some solid data arrives for this rather than regret my purchase..


----------

